# Carrying kielbasa on an airplane



## xutfuzzy (Nov 2, 2014)

I am flying from Cincinnati, OH to Washington, D.C. for Thanksgiving.  I would like to bring my father some of my homemade kielbasa.  It is currently frozen.  With all of the security in airports nowadays, do any of you who travel regularly have any ideas how to best transport food and still follow all of the legal/security procedures?  I will be both checking baggage and toting a carry-on.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would pack it in an ice chest frozen wrapped in towels. Or call the airline and ask in advance.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think you will be allowed to hand carry, but you should be allowed to check it. I will be sending Bacon and Pastrami back east with my son at Christmas time. I have a cooler which I will put frozen food with a couple gel packs. I will use strapping tape and he can check it with other bags. Now a lot of airline are charging for a second bag, If so I would just put frozen food in a double sealed bag an put in my suitcase. I did this on a flight from N.Y. to California and it was fine.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Nov 2, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> I don't think you will be allowed to hand carry, but you should be allowed to check it. I will be sending Bacon and Pastrami back east with my son at Christmas time. I have a cooler which I will put frozen food with a couple gel packs. I will use strapping tape and he can check it with other bags. Now a lot of airline are charging for a second bag, If so I would just put frozen food in a double sealed bag an put in my suitcase. I did this on a flight from N.Y. to California and it was fine.


This sounds like a plan.  I will contact the airline and find out for sure if this is the best option.  Thanks!


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 2, 2014)

From the TSA website;sausage

Check or Carry-on

Solid food items (not liquids or gels) can be transported in either your carry-on or checked baggage. Liquid or gel food items larger than 3.4 oz are not permitted in carry-on baggage and should be placed in your checked baggage if possible.

All food products should be properly packaged to avoid spilling during the screening process and damaging security equipment and other passengers' belongings. Cakes and pies are permitted as carry-on items, but could require additional screening.

Even if an item is generally permitted, it may be subject to additional screening or not allowed through the checkpoint if it triggers an alarm during the screening process, appears to have been tampered with, or poses other security concerns. The final decision rests with TSA on whether to allow any items on the plane.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Back in my Boy Scout leader days We would pack frozen food in with our cloths so it would stay safe for backpacking. We would do several days and it would still be icy when removed from the pack.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Nov 2, 2014)

Carry on is fine, I bring cheese, snack sticks and brisket vac packed and frozen without problems...

Just pull it out so it's visible for TSA.  They thought my cheese was a "test pack"...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 2, 2014)

they might decide to refuse it and confiscate it and eat it themselves....  :biggrin:


----------



## dls1 (Nov 3, 2014)

[h1]Originally Posted by xutfuzzy [/h1]





> I am flying from Cincinnati, OH to Washington, D.C. for Thanksgiving.  I would like to bring my father some of my homemade kielbasa.  It is currently frozen.  With all of the security in airports nowadays, do any of you who travel regularly have any ideas how to best transport food and still follow all of the legal/security procedures?  I will be both checking baggage and toting a carry-on.


You're not going to have any problems with TSA bringing your kielbasa in a carry-on bag. I've done the same for many years with once or twice monthly flights between Chicago and South Florida and have never had an issue. Frozen and vac packed cured meats, brisket, pastrami, pulled pork, etc going South and fish and other seafood going North. Good idea to put a label on the package to avoid a prolonged discussion should TSA become curious.

Also, gel packs are fine, but you probably won't need them. Assuming a direct flight, you're total flight time, meaning gate to gate, should only be about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 3, 2014)

DIS1.Do you take a small cooler or some other packaging.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 3, 2014)

Might be a little chilly but you could just wear it like a scarf. Hahahaha......


----------



## dert (Nov 3, 2014)

I once used about 6 vac packed frozen salmon fillets to keep a limit of cooked and cleaned (split in half and gutted) Dungeness crabs cold in an uninsulated bag as carry on from Eugene to Minneapolis...

TSA did question that one after x-raying the bag.  Not for the product, but there was a sawzall blade in the bag.  My brother repurposed an old Ryobi tool bag for me and left a blade in there...


----------



## dls1 (Nov 3, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> DIS1.Do you take a small cooler or some other packaging.


Forgot that part. I use one (or more) of those inexpensive hot/cold insulated bags that are readily available at most grocery stores. Pack everything inside, close it, then into a roll aboard bag that rides in the overhead bin. Works fine.


----------



## mbogo (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, without getting too technical or getting thrown off the site, I'd say pack it somewhere safe & get a female TSA agent to screen you. I'm guessing you'll get an upgrade........


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2014)

What have we come to?

Did they win?

I would freeze it and stick it in with my clothes.

At least if the dog finds it he will eat well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2014)

Just carry it in your pants pocket and if the ask, tell 'em you are happy to see 'em!

Actually, I would either ship it counter to counter air freight, or UPS. Why haul something around when you'll have enough stuff to worry about already.


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the pants idea?

If the XRAY catches it?  Just tell them you are from Texas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Relax all you Texans.  I spent a year there and wish I had never left!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

